# Web Development > JSP Can we have 2 Struts Config.xml file

## Geek_Guest

Can we have 2 Struts Config.xml file in 1 struts application?

*Question asked by visitor  meethun ku. panda*

----------


## vmshenoy

i am not sure, but as far as i know and the project which i hav come across, we cannot use more than1 struts-config.xml file.

----------


## sweet_person

No we cannot have 2 struts-config.xml files. In one case we can use 2 struts-cofig.xml files with some minor change in the file name. i e we can use strtus-config-.xml. eg struts-config-admin.xml.   Here admin refers to the module name in u r project. and this xml file in deployed in web-inf folder(same as struts-config.xml file).

----------


## Surekha venkat

hi 
we can have 2 or more strutsconfig.xml file.
if the application is too big or complex one then we can make that application into modules so by this way each module can have one strutsconfig.xml file...
i think now you got some clarification about it, if you not get please fell free to ask me

thanks..

----------


## deeptiagrawal

Yes u can have 2 or more number of struts config but there would be only 1 web.xml.

----------


## Rakesh5

yes we can have any number of struts cfg.xml file depends upon our application

if we segment our application in to different modules.for each and every module we shold maintain one stuts cfg.xml

we are going to place all these modules cfg files under WEB_INF directory.

and we are going to map these cfg's information in web.xml file.

----------


## satishk

yes we can have more than one Struts-config.xml.depending upon u r module we can put Struts-config.xml and map the things.All these should be mentioned in web.xml file .So care should be taken while naming struts_config.xml file so that there should not be any problem in mapping the tags.

----------


## subhani_syed

yes.
you can have more than one struts-config.xml file in your application.
If there are more than one module and each module was designed some different persons who are not belongs to your company ,so you can integrate all this modules into your web application.Means for each module there be a separate struts-config.xml file. we can jump to that mentioned module directly by using switch action in your jsp page.

----------


## kezhilnambi

Yes We can have more than one struts-config,xml file depends upon the reqmt. All u need is deploy the right configs at right place.

----------


## madhukar.poreddy

yes we can have the multtiple struts-config.xml under one application.
but the name should be like anyname-config.xml.

----------


## shubhangiwakodikar

Hi Surekha and others,
Can you please explain how you can include 2 struts-config xml files in your project?
Thanks a lot..

----------

